# Which screw kit should I buy????



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I race indoor carpet stadium with my XXXT MF2. I am looking to get a new screw kit for it. Should I go through www.rcscrewz.com or should I buy some blue aluminum ones from Trinity/Kinwald? Some people have told me that the trinity ones are weaker because they are aluminum. What do you think? 

Thanks,

-Dustin K.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

Do not buy the alumnum ones because alumnium screws snap, my friend snapped 4 aluminum screws in his brand new chassis of his mfe, so he had to buy a new chassis. I have heard great thing about rcscrews so yo should be good with them


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I have found that the aftermarket titanium or stainless or whatever are just a tad too big ,therefore if you ever want to go back to the original screws that came stock with the truck the screws wont fit correctly.Thats just what happened to mE.I would go with the BK screw kit but, only put aluminum screws in low stress area's.I paid about 22$ for the titanium screw kit and most of them are just sitting in my pit box.I did buy the BK blue screw kit for my XXXT and they fit perfect. ALso keep on mind that all that fancy stuff won't make you go any faster.If I had it to do all over again I would have concentrated on improving my driving skills and spent money on things that I really needed like tires,brushes,etc. lol


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

PITBULL said:


> ........ALso keep on mind that all that fancy stuff won't make you go any faster.If I had it to do all over again I would have concentrated on improving my driving skills and spent money on things that I really needed like tires,brushes,etc. lol


Yeah your probebly right......


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

For a XXXT, I wouldn't mind buying screws from RC Screws. They do have nice stainless steel screws. 

However, I bought a set for my 1/8th scale buggy from RC Screws. I found out the hard way that they bend easily. I'll only order from HexHeads from now on. 

Matt


----------



## wvracer (Mar 31, 2002)

matt you got a link for them


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

mattyk6 said:


> For a XXXT, I wouldn't mind buying screws from RC Screws. They do have nice stainless steel screws.
> 
> However, I bought a set for my 1/8th scale buggy from RC Screws. I found out the hard way that they bend easily. I'll only order from HexHeads from now on.
> 
> Matt


How did they bend? Bending a screw is often better than tearing out a bulkhead or another part. This makes me remember an incident I had with a Losi four wheel drive plastic bulkhead that I replaced with a Trinity aluminum replacement version. The bulkheads on the buggy tended to break when you hit something abruptly (i.e., crash). All the forces went into the plastic part so it would crack and break. I was new to RC and got tired of replacing the plastic bulkheads. The Trinity aluminum one was the supposed "fix." The hobby shop guy said this would fix the problem for good. I bought it and installed it. It never broke. Only problem was the energy of the crash that never broke the aluminum bulkhead was never dissipated. All the crash energy went into the chassis and it was destroyed. After I replaced the graphite chassis ($50+ as I recall) I deep sixed the aluminum bulkhead. Be wary, you may want to consider what you wish for may not be what you want.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

wvracer:

Try:

www.hexcrews.com


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

www.fastener-express.com is the best place hands down to get all of your fastners. there price is good there colors are good and the screws are stron and don't strip the heads out easy like others


----------

